# Disposable Dutch Oven Liner



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

On our last camping trip one of the other campers who's really into dutch ovens shared with us a new product he found. It's a disposable liner for the Lodge 12 qt. ovens that made clean up super easy. Here's the website:

http://www.campliner.com

I used them for an apple cobbler desert instead of the usual aluminum foil and for a quiche breakfast. The eggs in the quiche are usually a real pain to clean up and this made it a breeze. They're about $1.50 each but for the things that require a lot of cleanup they were great. For the easy cleanup things like meats or stew I wouldn't bother with them. On most trips I would only need 3 or 4 so compared to what I spend on diesel it's no big deal.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

I am investing in some of those tonight! Cool idea, thanks for sharing.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Funny - I saw these at the WWW (Wonderful World of Wally aka WalMart) today when I was there! Thanks for the review - I will have to pick some up the next time I go there!


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

This looks pretty cool I usually use another cast iron pan when I do my D.O. Pizza but with this ...wow what a great idea. I will have to look for them at Wal-mart


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Call me old school...but I like cooking without foil or foil pans. Just love the benefits of cast iron. A little clean up is ok with me.
I think they are a great idea, but I don't see myself using them. Maybe, if I didn't have time, facilities to clean up in, or I needed to cook something and the DO needed re-seasoning...

I wonder how good of a seal you get with the lid???


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

i often use parchment paper. come in a roll and works really well. only use it for tough cleanup jobs. otherwise i go bare so i get my iron in my diet.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Saw something like them in Walmart. glad you posted, will try them.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

swanny said:


> i often use parchment paper. come in a roll and works really well. only use it for tough cleanup jobs. otherwise i go bare so i get my iron in my diet.


I should get some of that Parchment. Comes in handy for a lot of things.
Love that iron!


----------

